# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  هدفت رو با توجه به تواناییت انتخاب کن

## Dr future

این جمله رو از پشتیبان قلمچی شنیدم ...
از کسی که هیچ شناختی از من نداره تاحالا منو یه بار ندیده و صرفا از روی یه عدد و یه درصد و یه تراز این حرفو بهم میزنه !

حالا میام کلی با خودم حرف میزنم که اون تورو نمیشناسه تلاشت رو نمی بینه .‌ به مسیرت ادامه بده ولی حرفش حداقل تا یکی دو روز تو مخم میره !!!😑

----------


## mahdi_artur

> این جمله رو از پشتیبان قلمچی شنیدم ...
> از کسی که هیچ شناختی از من نداره تاحالا منو یه بار ندیده و صرفا از روی یه عدد و یه درصد و یه تراز این حرفو بهم میزنه !
> 
> حالا میام کلی با خودم حرف میزنم که اون تورو نمیشناسه تلاشت رو نمی بینه .‌ به مسیرت ادامه بده ولی حرفش حداقل تا یکی دو روز تو مخم میره !!!������


کنکور یه رقابت سنگینه با یه تست شیمی کل زندگیت ممکنه مسیرش عوض بشه
یا میخونی و میشه
یا کم میخونی، بی کیفیت میخونی یا اصلا نمیخونی (هر سه شبیه هم) و نمیشه.
زندگی هم همینه
چیزی که نسل شما (و من) نداره صبره ! 
ماها معنی سختی رو واقعا نمی دونیم
چون همیشه همه چیز رو آماده در اختیارمون گذاشتن
زود و آماده همه چیز تو چنگ مون بوده 
صبر کردن رو بلد نیستم، جنگیدن بلد نیستیم، 
فقط بلدیم دائم شعار بدیم "آی آره من می تونم چون فلانی خواست و تونست"
ولی هیچ وقت دقت نمی کنیم که همون فلانی "پاره شد تا موفق بشه"
کنکور که هیچ 
هر کاری سختی داره،
ممکنه دیر شروع کنی یا تا اینجای کار بد جلو اومده باشی یا ... و بطور کلی از عملکردت راضی نباشی، خودتو که نمیتونی گول بزنی؟ پس حرف بقیه رو هم بشنو ولی خب بشنو و رد بشو سریع نشین به فکر کردن.
ممکنم هست راضی باشی از خودت ولی این بین یه مشت بی پدر بجای امید دادن که بخوره تو سرشون بیان و تازه ناامیدت کنن
به هر حال اینا واسه همه هست
ولی درست نیست از کاه کوه درست کنی
رفته که رفته
گفته که گفته
به تُخمِت !!
بچسب به ادامه اش...کسی دلش به حال تو نسوخته، تو ول کنی یکی دیگه ول نمی کنه و جای تو رو میگیره.
شمایی که سرعتت داغونه، بلد نیستی درست تست بزنی، آزمون لنگ میزنی، تراز و درصدات پایینه
متاسفانه فرق شما با اونی که ته سال رتبه میشه اینه که صبر نداری ،
فلانی گفته تو هیچی نمیشی؟ ناامیدی میشی، از بین 40 تا تست زیست 37 تاش غلط دراومد؟ دیگه زیست رو میزاری کنار، ترازت 3 ماهه رشد نکرده؟ دیگه نمیخونی و ...
ولی
اون رتبه برتر از کلنجار رفتن باکتاباش و تستاش به اوج لذت میرسه، ارضا میشه! روضه نمیخونه آیه یاس تلاوت نمی کنه، هاج و واج به دور و بر نگاه نمیکنه
اگه خراب کرد ناراحت میشه ولی دنبال راه حله نه کنار کشیدن
ولی بقیه خودشون رو گول میزنن! با کوچک ترین ضربه از رقابت خارج میشن سریع و یه گوشه انقدر وقت تلف می کنن تا برسن به اسفند و اون موقع بگن دیدی این همه تایم حروم کردم؟ پس دیگه بره واسه سال بعد ! یا نهایتا دائم میپرسن از حالا بخونم میشه؟ درصورتی که خودشون بهتر جواب این سوال رو میدونن
الان شما تا یه هفته به فکر حرفای اون یارو باشی وقتی به اسفند رسیدی حرفای تخمیش یادت هست؟ طبیعتا خیر ! ولی قطعا اون موقع خدا خدا میکنی کاش یه هفته بیشتر وقت داشتم تا مرور پایه رو با کیفیت بهتری برسونم !!!
اینو بدون هر موقع سختی کشیدی ، اشکت در اومد، دردت گرفت و اعصابت به شدت خورد شد یعنی داری واسه هدفت یه کاری می کنی! . تلاش کن، درگیر حاشیه و حرف های بقیه بشو ولی سریع خودتو جمع و جور کن و از بازی کنار نکش! همیشه آدمای گو ه زیادن که پارازیت بندازن. نمیشه درگیرشون نشد ولی میشه انقدر خوب خوند که خودشون بعد نتایج گاله رو ببندن و برن رد کارشون !
موفق باشی.

----------


## مینا0_0

پشتیبان شما باهاتون حرف میزنه؟ واسه من فقط میگه حاجی اون رضایت رو بزنی قبل آزمون :Yahoo (20): 
سخت نگیر عزیزم . یا میشه یا نمیشه .. دنیا به آخر نمیرسه
شعاری نباشه ولی از مسیر لذت ببر  :Yahoo (83): 
ماها کم سن تر از اونیم که بدونیم برای آینده میخوایم چی کاره بشیم و چی بشیم .

----------


## Dr future

حرفات عمیقا به مغزم نفوذ کرد !
تک تک جملاتت رو درک کردم 
حرفات رو یادم میمونه

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr future


این جمله رو از پشتیبان قلمچی شنیدم ...
از کسی که هیچ شناختی از من نداره تاحالا منو یه بار ندیده و صرفا از روی یه عدد و یه درصد و یه تراز این حرفو بهم میزنه !

حالا میام کلی با خودم حرف میزنم که اون تورو نمیشناسه تلاشت رو نمی بینه .‌ به مسیرت ادامه بده ولی حرفش حداقل تا یکی دو روز تو مخم میره !!!������



سلام

شما جواب مشکلتو خودت تو حرفات دادی که

شناختی نداره اما میگه.....


​پس اینو تکرار کن و بخودت بگو که وقت منو نمیشناسه صرفا برای اهداف دیگه اینو گفته چرا از برنامه خودم بزنم؟*

----------


## ماساچوست

بابا بچه برو بشین درستو بخون چه روحیه حساسی داری این خانم که حرف تلخی نزده تو فکر کن صد سال عمر کنی هر روز این صدسال کلی از این حرفا زده میشه بهت حتی بدتر و کوبندا تر این حرفارو باید از در وارد کنی از در دروازه یه شوت اساسی بکنی نشستی تازه تاپیکم زدی

----------


## Dr future

> بابا بچه برو بشین درستو بخون چه روحیه حساسی داری این خانم که حرف تلخی نزده تو فکر کن صد سال عمر کنی هر روز این صدسال کلی از این حرفا زده میشه بهت حتی بدتر و کوبندا تر این حرفارو باید از در وارد کنی از در دروازه یه شوت اساسی بکنی نشستی تازه تاپیکم زدی


راستش یادم رفته بود اینجا اینو گفتم  :Yahoo (20): 
نمیدونم در لحظه چرا با این حرفش ته دلم خالی شد
اومدم اینجا گفتم ..
درست میگی 
ولی خودم فهمیدم دیگه اینو
ممنون میشم دیگه پیامی نزارید نیاد بالا 
به جاش تاپیک های مفید خونده شه

----------


## WickedSick

یک فکت رو به شکل نادرست گفته! تا آخر پست بخون.
نمیدونم منظورش چی بوده و خیلی هم درگیر منظورش نشو اما من اصل جمله رو میگم:
در جهتی که احتمال موفقیتت بیشتره، تلاش بیشتری بکن
این یعنی چی؟
این معنی این رو نمیده که شما کنکور قبول نمیشی و کنکور در توان شما نیست.
بچه ها کنکور یه رقابتیه که فوق العاده General هست، و هرچند خرده های زیادی بهش گرفته میشه اما بنظرم از لحاظ جنرال بودنش و فیلتر کردن داوطلبین، به نحو احسن عمل میکنه!(منهای اون تعداد کمی از دوستان عزیز تر از جانِ( :Yahoo (4): ) سهمیه ای)
یک مثال: شما میخواین یک ماشین رو انتخاب کنین، و به دنبال یک فاکتور خاص نیستین توی اون ماشین. فقط یک ماشین با مشخصه های کلی قابل قبول و خوب میخواین.
حالا شما چیکار میکنین؟ بین فاکتور هایی مثل شکل ماشین و سرعت و.. میگردین و ماشینی رو که همه فاکتور هارو در حد متوسط داره، همزمان چند فاکتور رو قوی تر از میانگین داره انتخاب میکنین و میره.

کنکور هم همینه! من همیشه هم گفتم بچه ها تو مصاحبه هام که کنکور نیاز به شق القمر کردن به خودی خود نداره. قرار نیس شما 100% بزنی قبول بشی رشته موردنظرت(مگر اینکه تک رقمی باشه هدفت که در اون صورت کار خود شما از من درست تره :Yahoo (4): )
کنکور به علت General بودن مباحث و موضوعاتش، نیازمند فردی با تسلط متوسط و کافی روی اکثر درس ها + تسلط قوی و بیشتر از میانگین روی چندین درس خاص داره. 
مورد دوم، همون به اصطلاح "نقاط قوت" و یا "استعداد خاص" شما تلقی میشن، که همون اول پست گفتم: "در جهتی که احتمال موفقیتت بیشتره، تلاش بیشتری بکن". همه درس هارو بخون و همه رو در حد معمولی و کافی نگه دار، اونایی که استعداد و علاقه داری رو بیشتر تلاش بکن.
موفق باشی.

----------

